# New Aquascape



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

New Aquascape in the 75g South American tank. I like the way it came out. Hollow tunnels underneath the plants in back.










....Bill


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice, I like it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the plants?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Cedar wood and fake plants.

Thanks...Bill


----------



## Duke79 (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice tank! Thank you for the photo.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

nice,if you would of said the plants were live,I would have believed you


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Me too, I like 'em. What brand/species are they?


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks all. I got them a while ago and they were a lil cheaper. I see price includes shipping now.

http://stores.ebay.com/Discount-Aquatic ... 34.c0.m322

...Bill


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

beautiful tank. well done


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

I like it. Very beautiful.

Are both your 75's setup like this?


----------



## darkone82 (Sep 6, 2011)

wow, looks really natural, beautiful setup Monte


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2006)

those are some amazing fake plants, lol. you did an awesome job scaping the tank.


----------



## verbal (Aug 16, 2011)

That is a very nice tank. The plants are very realistic looking.


----------

